# 370 Gallon Red tank



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Well its been a lot of work and lot of time but my tank is now there. It is 118" x 30" x 24" and it has my 9 reds that have been in my outdoor pond. They look very happy, swimming around alot, very healthy. Its got 2 fx5 filters running and 2 300watt heaters running about 26c. Here are some pics. I will keep updated with their progress in the new tank


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i like it man. very nice placement, not too little and not too much, very subtle


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

looks great. if i were you tho i would ad another fx5 or sump and make it a mixed shoal.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Looking very good Sam. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow nice set up, r u planning on adding more fish in there
u can proly get away with adding onother 9 pygos in there


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice tank. i like the simplistic look 
and the clean white sand
and the p's look nice and fat.
good job


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

sick tank and p's!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's a really nice setup!! Did you build it? or did you buy it that size?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice tank setup man


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, not sure if im gonna add any more yet, they seem to be really happy at the moment with all the space they can all get a bit of their own time but i may do eventually. Tank was custom made by a company called boss aquariums, had quite a few issues with poly not being fitted and belated time scales but eventually got there. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

ohhhhhh..........someday!

Maybe when I get the money to put in a walk out basement.

That is a very sweet tank, to say the least. I'd give up all 9 of my tanks for just 3 of those.....lol

1 for each wall!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

sweet monster tank! im super jealous id love to just have a 100g though lol


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW...Now, that's a Aquarium!!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^im with you


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Monster setup that, im sure the P's willl be made up in there


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Sweet tank and reds. Not many reds get to live in a 370 gallon!


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah they do seam very happy at the moment. They dont stay still they are constantly swimming around following each other looking around its very pleasing to watch. I had a 100 gallon with 7 in before and they never hardly moved.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^goes to show that the bigger the tank always the better.

happy fish and happy fish keeper

once again awesome tank.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is an awesome tank and the p's are very nice looking...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

OH WOW that looks super wicked!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

that tanks sweet. would look even better as a mixed shoal.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

That is awesome!!! I'm super envious...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Very impressive....That must have all costed a pretty penny.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

IMO tanks shouldn'd house different species....even if they all are pygos, anyway they could get stressed out. U're doing a great job growing only reds, and u're doing a great job as well having a not so crowded tank. IMO those reds are enough, and they grow wonderfully








Great job mate!
Tommy


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks tommy, yeah i agree i think you are right, i think if i added other types they might be more stressed. Attached a few more pics


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

wow! that is a big tank!
rock on, how much was the setup?
those RB's look happy!

steve


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

sweet! the set up looks really impressive


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

You got some lucky piranhas man, thats awesome. You da man!!!!


----------



## ru4iowahawkeyes (May 11, 2009)

sooo cool and looks so natural.

and soooo glad i joined the site























KEEP IT UP!

Steve


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

looks awesome sam... glad you got it sorted at last


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

1 word

DROOL


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes, that is a dream tank, looks incredible.


----------



## AttackFish (May 12, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love red shoals 
think they look much better than mixed prob from less stress


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, that is absolutely one of the nicest pygo setups I've ever seen!!
I love the length of that thing.

It's setups like yours that represent the hobby well.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That is a fantastic set up. Those reds are going to be happy for many many years.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

very nice! I dont think mixed pygos causes stress I think its overcorwdign that causes stress. I have a mixed tank with 4 reds and 3 terns in a 125. Get along just fine . Zero fin nips. They do occasioanally but rarley. I would have just stuck with 5 but a couple deals came my way I couldnt pass up so now I have 7. You are right though the more room in the tank the more they see mto move around. Now with more territories they tend to stay in their area. I cant complain about feeding time though. It can get pretty crazy in there. GL with your shoal. How many lbs of sand? Just curious.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That is one sweeeeeeeeet f*cking tank


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats got to be the best tank set up ive seen !
-smitty-


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love this tank so much. truly an amazing setup









keep the good work up. you p's look nice n fat :nod: good job

any chance of a feeding video?


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, yes they are due for a feeding tomorrow/friday so il get it recorded and get it uploaded to youtube and post it on here


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I forgot when i put them in the tank a couple of days later i filmed them eating and swimming around.Here it is:


----------

